# My website & Photoblog



## alicia gines (May 12, 2011)

I specialize in Materinity and Newborns, but have been branching out lately.

Website:
www.AliciaGinesPhotography.com

Photo Blog:
www.AGPhotoBlog.com


----------



## o hey tyler (May 12, 2011)

Light yellow text on a white background is an awful combination. It's unreadable because the contrast between the two is very low. Your blog appears to utilize "small caps" which is also a nightmare to read. 

In addition to that, I wasn't able to view any galleries contained in your portfolio section...


----------



## China Photo (May 18, 2011)

It's looks ok, but not very impressive.
Finding a good web designer might help in both visual-wise and SEO-wise


----------



## Double H (May 18, 2011)

I don't think it's too bad. This is coming from a graphic design background. Your layouts, colors, fonts, and images are consistent. That's important. I don't think the yellow is terrible, but a darker shade would be better. I agree that the small caps isn't working. I suggest a simple sans-serif font instead, but keep the script for your name, etc. The galleries viewed fine for me.
Nice imagery.


----------



## ronda (May 18, 2011)

Alicia, honestly, I think the smugmug customization of your site is quite nice. Yes, I'd adjust the font color and typestyle/font for menus, but otherwise, it's quite nice. Curious? Which blog did you use to incorporate into your smugmug site. Finally, I LOVE the Birth Experience.


----------



## photo411 (May 19, 2011)

I think it looks good.  I have a photographer directory.  If you'd like to be added to it, check it out and let me know
Find a Photographer in Your Area


----------

